# GM Puts XM in 3M Cars



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

News making XM shareholders happy, GM announced that the company has produced more than 3 million new vehicles with factory-installed XM satellite radios. The two companies have an exclusive relationship that equips over 50 GM models with XM Satellite Radio.

"This is the latest milestone in an extraordinary partnership between GM and XM," said Hugh Panero, XM president and CEO. "Being the exclusive satellite radio partner of the world's largest automaker has been a key element of XM's success to date. We look forward to even greater success as GM continues to offer XM across its vast model line-up."

GM was the first automaker to offer satellite radio as an option in select Cadillac models in November 2001 when XM launched its service nationwide. Now, in model-year 2006, nearly 90 percent of GM's U.S. retail models offer factory-installed XM satellite radio as either an option or as standard equipment.

"We've made XM Satellite Radio available across the breadth of GM's U.S. portfolio because our customers tell us they highly value the superior-quality programming it provides," said Mark LaNeve, GM North America's VP of vehicle sales, service and marketing.

www.SkyRetailer.com - used with permission


----------



## ai4i (Aug 23, 2005)

Mark LaNeve said:


> "We've made XM Satellite Radio available across the breadth of GM's U.S. portfolio because our customers tell us they highly value the superior-quality programming it provides"


And I would just bet that Ford has made Sirius available across the the breadth of their U.S. portfolio because their customers highly value the inferior-quality program that they provide...LOL
OMG, my fifth post, now I can start adding HTML's.


----------

